# Born in Canada, want to move back..



## samhell (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, new member that just discovered this forum, great site!
I was born in Calgary back in 68', I lived there until i was 5,
then my parents moved to states which where i grew up.
My parents were both US born citizens, they lived in Canada
for over 25 years while my dad was working in the oil/gas biz.
I now live in San Diego, with my wife who is a US born citizen,
but her natural birth mother is candadian.
We've had enough of san diego, and southern california for that
matter.. I've long dreamed of moving back to canada, and we are
now wanting to move to thunder bay ontario.
I've been searching online for the answers i need, and stumbled
upon this forum. 
1. Does having a canadian birth certificate make it easier for me
to move there and get a job and live?
2. Will my wife have any problems moving there?
3. Do I just need a passport and work visa, if I were to get a job lined
up in advance?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Does having a canadian birth certificate make it easier for me Being born in Canada makes you a Canadian citizen, so yes. If you have your birth certificate you may apply for a passport at any time.
to move there and get a job and live?
2. Will my wife have any problems moving there? Not with you sponsoring her 
3. Do I just need a passport and work visa, if I were to get a job lined
up in advance? You don't need a work permit. As a citizen you may enter the country whenever you like.
Thanks in advance for any help.[/QUOTE]

May I ask, why Thunder Bay? I'm sure you've researched it but it is a somewhat isolated community.


----------



## samhell (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much for the quick repsonse.
So from what you're saying, then what i've been reading
is correct, I just needed a few things cleared up...
Thank you


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

You mention that your wife's mother is Canadian - have you researched whether your wife may therefore have Canadian citizenship as well? Check the site for Citizenship and Immigration Canada (Welcome Page | Page d'accueil) - the section on obtaining proof of citizenship will be helpful, as it explains who can claim citizenship by descent.

Good luck!


----------

